
Open Letter on “confidential” dealings in Facebook [GDPR] case - the_mitsuhiko
https://noyb.eu/en/open-letter
======
type0
Once again the rules are for the smaller dogs to abide, while the big mean
ones can continue to bite you.

------
lonelappde
What gives Ireland the right to preempt every other European country in GDPR
enforcement? That's a horrific conflict of interest.

~~~
pmiller2
Isn’t Facebook’s European HQ in Ireland for tax purposes?

